# MartialTalk "Meet & Greets"



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2005)

Ever wonder who that person is behind the handle? Well, now you can find out.  I'd like to organize some MT Meet & Greets over the next few months.

 What is a "Meet & Greet?" you ask?
 Tis simple! 
 A chance to sit down, grab a cold beverage or some hot food, and chat in person with the people you've been chatting with online all these years.

 Interested parties, please chime in.


----------



## dubljay (Mar 21, 2005)

Sounds great Bob, too bad it seems most of you are on the east coast or midwest.  Those of us out here on the west coast should get together...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 21, 2005)

Great idea.   Get together at various places (schools or whatever) in different areas is always fun.

One for each state or group of states.

Perhaps on weekends  or maybe a couple of weekends each.


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2005)

Sounds good, but if you want to do a weekend meet and greet with Seig & Tess, you must bring a hammer.


----------



## Dronak (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, I'm in the Washington, DC area, at least for the moment.  I'm currently searching for a job and don't know if I'll still be here when I get a good one.  If there's a meeting somewhere close enough to me, I might be able to go.  It would depend on the circumstances though.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2005)

We on the western side of the Rockies would love to CHIME IN but... uhh, well... getting OVER those mountains is the thing. 

Kaith PM me about what all we on the western side can do to have our own MT sponsored meet and greet. 
What is needed and so forth.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 22, 2005)

Did someone say food???


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 1, 2005)

Sounds wonderful Sir:

I would like to invite any and all martial artist to visit our school (Open Door to All Styles and ranks) Instructors be ready to take over class for a while ) my students would love the new experiences. 
Our school is small but proud and located in Western, NY. A small town between Rochester and Buffalo NY called "Perry". All the information to find us is listed on our web site at www.goldendragondojo.com we hold training from 6pm - 9pm monday and thursday nights. Come One Come All and share the arts with friendly martial artist.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2005)

MT is also holding a combination training seminar and Meet n Greet July 23rd 2005 in West Seneca NY.
Info is at http://www.martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2005/index.shtml :asian:


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 1, 2005)

Bob 

Will you be attending Battle of Buffalo. May 28th? I am taking some of my students this year and maybe we could meet then.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2005)

1st I'm hearing of it.  They have a website? I'll toss their event info up on WNYmartialarts.com


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 1, 2005)

It is listed in Our Events on our web site. www.goldendragondojo.com  I will up date it monday night and send you the full Information.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 2, 2005)

I live in northeast Tennessee and would love to meet some fellow MT'ers. Time and $$ prohibit making it to the MT meet and greet in July.


----------



## masherdong (May 2, 2005)

Sounds good!


----------



## Maltair (May 3, 2005)

Lets not forget about the Northwest. I'm in!


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 7, 2005)

I like it..but I'm around the southern states of Louisiana and Mississippi


----------



## TimoS (May 7, 2005)

Sure, I would be interested, there's just a minor problem: the fact that I live in Finland :lol:


----------



## Makalakumu (May 7, 2005)

Hey;

If ya make it to the Great White North, give me a hollar der heh...

Youbetchapassdabeers.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## arnisador (May 7, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Sure, I would be interested, there's just a minor problem: the fact that I live in Finland


 There'll have to be one per country!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 7, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Sure, I would be interested, there's just a minor problem: the fact that I live in Finland :lol:



Just remember it is clsoer to go over the north poll versus, over the Alantic


----------



## Gemini (May 7, 2005)

I would definately like to get in on this.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 1, 2005)

Indeed, Kaith MT has grown (wonderously) and would probably require regions to allow for such fun events as meet and greets and gatherings. I say we need to divide the country (no, not *that* way geez) into areas where those living in that particular region can create a committee of devotees to plan out similiar gatherings in their particular err, region. 
We could hold them at various times of the year so that those (who can afford such ventures) can attend a different one thoughout the year. We then could (not this year but mebbe for 2006 have a national convention of MT-ers hosted by a particular region. 
Each would be self funded by donations or some other type of fund-raising to help fray the costs of such ventures. Local schools can likewise play host. 

What do ya'll think.... ???


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2005)

Works for me.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jun 2, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Indeed, Kaith MT has grown (wonderously) and would probably require regions to allow for such fun events as meet and greets and gatherings. I say we need to divide the country (no, not *that* way geez) into areas where those living in that particular region can create a committee of devotees to plan out similiar gatherings in their particular err, region.
> We could hold them at various times of the year so that those (who can afford such ventures) can attend a different one thoughout the year. We then could (not this year but mebbe for 2006 have a national convention of MT-ers hosted by a particular region.
> Each would be self funded by donations or some other type of fund-raising to help fray the costs of such ventures. Local schools can likewise play host.
> 
> What do ya'll think.... ???


I like this also


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jun 3, 2005)

how far is this meet and greet from toronto.......driving time?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 3, 2005)

90 minutes to 2 hours I think.
MSN Directions


----------



## hammer (Jun 3, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz,

Could you put post some video clips of the event on Martial talk for us "out of towner's". (Australia) 

Appreciate your consideration 

Cheers
Hammer


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2005)

With luck, yup.  I'm hoping to get some content to beef up our clips section


----------



## hammer (Jun 4, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> With luck, yup. I'm hoping to get some content to beef up our clips section


Cool, Im sure many members would appreciate it specially for those that are a broad, 

Thanks again


----------



## Silat Student (Jun 18, 2005)

Well if any of ya'll decide that Sunny Florida is a good place for a MnG lemme know.


----------



## weepingpalm (Jun 23, 2005)

hey guys, im new to the forum but not to martial arts. i think this is a great idea. any others from az or the nearby states? something could definitely be set up.


----------



## Mark Barlow (Jun 23, 2005)

This is not an attempt to highjack an excellent idea but Robert Carver of Budoseek and I are hosting a meet&greet/Seminar in New Orleans this coming January. It's certainly not limited to budoseek folks and with the line-up of instructors, everyone should find something worthwhile. Ellis Amdur, Toby Threadgill, Chris Dewey and Michael DeBethencourt are just some of the folks involved and Judo, Aikido, Shorin Ryu, Hapkido and Jujutsu are among the arts that will be represented.

If MartialTalk holds an event in the SouthEast, count me in!

Mark Barlow


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2005)

I've seen the events other boards put on.  Tons of fun all around. We aughta have some joint ones..maybe do a lasertag or paintball competition.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 28, 2005)

Kaith,

 I hope I didn't miss this and am being redundant. Is it just for the one day? How many people do you anticipate? Where is lodging in the area? I'm about 8 hours away but I want to make every effort to be there. I've never been to such an event before.

  Thanks,

  Don


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2005)

The MT West Seneca M&G is a 1 day event, we're expecting 10-20, so it'll be a small informal gathering.
Info on lodging, etc is at the camp page http://martialtalk.com/camp


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 2, 2005)

21 days to go.

Guro Rich Parsons has been added to the Instructor list for the July 23rd event.
http://www.martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2005/index.shtml


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 2, 2005)

come on folks  I'd like to get a chance to talk with you in person.  It's always nice to be able to put a face with a name.
We will all have a good time and it's not a formal thing. Everyone gets to play, and then we drift down the way to a place we can relax even more


----------



## andy (Jul 4, 2005)

truly awesome Idea. Howabout the southwest --say like san antonio.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 4, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea.


Your Brother
John


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 4, 2005)

Mr Rustaz I would be honored to hold an event here in Texas just let me know when and give me atleast two months notice and we can set up everything we can use the Dojaang or organize the event outside if you like, it would be nice to put a face with the post of everybody.

Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## andy (Jul 4, 2005)

:ultracool texas:ultracool


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd love to get a few more events organized.  Once this one is done, I'll be a bit more clear headed to think about the next one. 


----

New Instructor at the Buffalo Event:
Jorgen Cederslatt, a 2 degree black belt from Malmo Budo Kwai Sweden will be teaching Intro to Ju Jutsu at this years Buffalo M&G.  

The event is this coming Saturday, so register now to get the lower rate!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 20, 2005)

Let me know, Bob...we can do a "Meet and Greet" here in Bloomington.  Arnisador is right down the road in Terre Haute.

I think I have five MT people here in town.  Lessee...Epa, Feisty, Achilles, me, JPR.  

We have great restaurants here (one of the best steak places in the midwest, "Janko's Little Zagreb"), wonderful scenery, bookstores, shopping, Indiana University.  Why, heck...we're a contender for "Cultural Epicenter of the Heartland."




Regards,


Steve


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm leaving the state in 3 weeks, for 10 months.

  I'll never get to see the cute waitress! :wah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Let me know, Bob...we can do a "Meet and Greet" here in Bloomington.  Arnisador is right down the road in Terre Haute.
> 
> I think I have five MT people here in town.  Lessee...Epa, Feisty, Achilles, me, JPR.
> 
> ...



Steve,

I am close enough to come down and train with you guys, and also maybe meet some people including those at the steak house, that I hear so much about


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 21, 2005)

Washington or Idaho - that way the Canucks can come down too


----------

